

Can we please kill the Word resume? - jhdavids8
http://jamie-davidson.com/2013/02/can-we-please-kill-the-word-resume

======
btbuildem
I consider that a litmus test for companies -- oh, your HR requires a Word doc
resume? Goodbye..

